

Node.js How to use streams to ftp, unzip, and save a file to mongoDB - tmfkmoney
http://seekhiswit.blogspot.com/2012/06/streaming-zipped-csv-file-and-then.html
Streaming with node is pretty great.  I found the documentation a bit tough to follow so I've written an example that I have in production for my company.
======
adparadox
One way to determine if a module on NPM is "decent" is to make sure they
implement some way to stream or pipe data in this way. It seems pretty core to
Node.JS and is a big win for processes like this which are basically
transforming data from one source to another.

